
Lenovo ThinkPad X1 Carbon Now Supported by Coreboot - desdiv
https://review.coreboot.org/cgit/coreboot.git/commit/?id=db508565d2483394b709654c57533e55eebace51
======
brudgers
The supported version appears to be the first generation, released in 2012 and
using Intel's Ivy Bridge series.

